# Weigh-ins  (read Only!!!)



## Dr. Pain (Nov 26, 2002)

*Weigh-ins  (READ Only!!!)*

*Week 0*

*w8*

121.......10% Jackass


*Leslie*

154.5.........30% Face


*Dvlmn666*


210.5...........and solid too


*CLPgold*


123........100% alcohol


*DP*


216.5.......two brains


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 3, 2002)

*Week One!*

*Week 0, 1*

*w8*

121, 120.......14% Jackass...and rising 


*Leslie*

154.5. 158.25 .........30% Face. 70 % Tail  


*Dvlmn666*


210.5, 211...........8% Fruits and veggies  


*CLPgold*


123, 121.5....Still baking!   (and missing beer calories)


*DP*


216.5, 222.5    80% Creatine, 20% Cream


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Week One!*

*Week 0, 1,2*

*w8*

121, 120, 122.......55% Protein 


*Leslie*

154.5. 158.25, 201 est .........22% Face. 69 % Tail 9% other  

(too fat to type?)


*Dvlmn666*


210.5, 211, 218        OMG 


*CLPgold*


123, 121.5, ???  100% MIA


*DP*


216.5, 222.5, 223.25   20% Creatine, 20% Cream, 20% Gut, 20% Poo, 20% Pee


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 11, 2002)

Edited!  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Week One, TWO and Three!*

*Week 0, 1, 2, 3, 4 *

*w8*

121, 120, 122, 120.......done

*Leslie*

154.5. 158.25,... gone


*Dvlmn666*


210.5, 211, 218, 218, 217        

*CLPgold*


WHO?


*DP*


216.5, 222.5, 223.25, 222.5   done.

This thread is now open......

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2002)

Hey...I did get to 124 for one day...that should count


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 17, 2002)

Yes....edited for your one day high LOL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 18, 2002)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 18, 2002)

Too bad it was only one day  


DP

bbs


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 18, 2002)

Yeah....oh well


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Week One, TWO and Three!*

*Week 0, 1, 2, 3, 4 *

*w8*

121, 120, 122, 120.......done

*Leslie*

154.5. 158.25,... gone


*Dvlmn666*


210.5, 211, 218, 218, 217        

*CLPgold*


WHO?


*DP*


216.5, 222.5, 223.25, 222.5   done.

This thread is now open......


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 25, 2002)

I still weigh 124


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 25, 2002)

Good place to start a cut from, don't you think! 

:donewithpie?:

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 25, 2002)

Fuck yeah!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 25, 2002)

You ready with some prose for your new Journal!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 25, 2002)

I am ready for my cut, but I am not ready for my journal yet. Tomorrow maybe


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 25, 2002)

Any better? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 25, 2002)

for the moment....never lasts long though 

Don't worry, I'm working it through in my head


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 25, 2002)

you Know.......I'm with you......Glad to hear it....if only for a moment, Moments can become hours...and hours, days.......and  


*
Failure is not your Destiny*

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 25, 2002)

*Failure is not my Destiny!*

I love that


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *Failure is not my Destiny!*
> 
> I love that




*
Failure is not your Destiny*

I know!  

DP


----------



## Robboe (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Week One, TWO and Three!*



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> *DP
> 
> 
> ...


*


Was this first large jump due to creatine? or just retention of the extra food? (And water of course).*


----------



## Robboe (Dec 26, 2002)

Oh, and will you be posting how your weight changes with the next couple of weeks to see how much actual muscle you've gained? (And not just weight from the food retention/water aspect).

Shame you didn't hit your 8lbs. (It was 8lbs you were after, right?)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Week One, TWO and Three!*



> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Was this first large jump due to creatine? or just retention of the extra food? (And water of course).



Yep....all of the above plus some BF........without calipers we will never know!

However..I can step back and say in March........I hit a low of 201 @ 5.7% (9 site) 5.8%  JP-7.......I've been off creatine for at least 10 days.......and semi-glycogen deplete with normal water balance at 219

So an 18 pound gain ........high side est of 9.7% ....that leaves me plus 4% BF (approx 9 pounds, and a bitch it's gonna be to get off)....and about 9 pounds of a more permanent LBM.  The trick now is to "keep" the LMB as I reduce the BF.........knowing that some of it will be sacrificed in the process (must be very gradual and maintain "Heavy Lifts")  

Bottomline......and somewhere I recently disclosed my conversation  about this with a National Level Competitor
Bulking not being "all that"......... STAY LEAN.......add LBM as you can!  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Oh, and will you be posting how your weight changes with the next couple of weeks to see how much actual muscle you've gained? (And not just weight from the food retention/water aspect).
> 
> Shame you didn't hit your 8lbs. (It was 8lbs you were after, right?)



I have been, every few days......semi-cutting until today, more serious now

As far as the goal......the Body would have and could have....the "Mind" said NO!  Shite Happens! 

DP


----------



## Robboe (Dec 27, 2002)

Yeah i know what you mean.


----------

